
Reid Hoffman and Brian Chesky on Handcrafting and Scaling Airbnb [pdf] - paladin314159
https://mastersofscale.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/moshandcraftedtranscript.pdf
======
jhh
If it isn't clear, this is the transcript of the first episode of a podcast
called "Masters of Scale".
[https://mastersofscale.com/](https://mastersofscale.com/)

------
janvdberg
This is a tremendous podcast. The guests and subjects are A+. It is a the best
new podcast around (for me anyway). (Only point of criticism would be, there
are too many little jingles and maybe one too many commercials).

~~~
joshpadnick
Funny, I listened to this recently and had exactly the same reaction. The
cheesy audio jingles aside, the idea of contemplating your customer's
experience in terms of stars ("What's a 1-star experience? What's a 6-star
experience?") was a really neat way to think about product vision.

I also loved the idea that you can't just ask users "what would make this
better?", but rather "what could we do that would make you tell all your
friends about this?"

Overall, great examples of how when humanism comes first and tech comes
second, the results can be magical.

------
simonebrunozzi
As much as I like/respect/admire both Reid Hoffman and Brian Chesky, I find
this podcast... terrible. So much that I had to stop listening to it after a
few minutes.

I really hate the weird sounds and interruptions. It feels like a podcast
designed to appeal to the masses, and to "overdo" every aspect of what a
podcast should be.

I hope this is read as "constructive feedback", because that's the intention.

I listed to 10-12 podcasts a week, and I have never experienced this
"repellence" to a single podcast, like this one. I believe this is the style
of other podcasts of this series, if I recall correctly.

Am I the only one, or is there anybody else that shares the same feelings
about it?

~~~
AVTizzle
Honestly sounds like the work of a Fiver gigster to me. Super tacky.

~~~
splap
It isn't. Audio production was done by respected pros.

------
Dowwie
Masters of Scale podcast RSS feed: [https://rss.art19.com/masters-of-
scale](https://rss.art19.com/masters-of-scale)

